
These 3 Questions Will Help You Be More Self-Aware and Productive - dewanemutunga
http://dewanemutunga.com/3-questions-will-help-self-aware-productive/
======
mamurphy
I liked this article. A parallel three questions are ("What do I want?" "How
am I acting right now?" "How do I need to act to get what I want?"). A little
bit of mindfulness can go a long way.

